
Saying Goodbye to Google - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/saying-goodbye-to-google-services/
======
harrid
I'm usually not a fan of Google bashing, but he has some good points.

Many of their services were great when they were first introduced. Especially
GMail and Google Docs. But they barely improved over the years, and many even
got worse and worse (YouTube, all the Google+ integrations).

There are now many great/better Mail solutions and even for Google docs
(Hackpad, authorea, write/sharelatex just to name a few). And even the
posterchild of google Reader was actually bland in hindsight if you compare it
to Inoreader. A world without google doesn't seem to be as unthinkable as it
was some years ago.

